
Free software in Europe's public sector - buovjaga
http://hillenius.com/2017-fosdem/
======
buovjaga
Video of the talk:
[http://bofh.nikhef.nl/events/FOSDEM/2017/K.4.401/desktops_fr...](http://bofh.nikhef.nl/events/FOSDEM/2017/K.4.401/desktops_free_and_open_source_in_european_public_administrations.vp8.webm)

